# Canon 6D Wifi Linking with iPhone 5



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys, yesterday I put together a quick video on how to wirelessly tether your Canon 6D to your iphone (should be the same set up for iPad and similar for Android devices). 

I had a few issues getting it set up and getting some of the features to work initially, but once I followed these steps it is painless.

Wireless wifi shooting is super cool and I demo some of the features in the second half. 

In review Mode you can-

- Review Images
- Rate Images
- Delete Images
- Email 2.5 MP size images
- Import 2.5MP images to your device (cant seem to get this to work) 
- Supposed to be able to video video, but Im only seeing thumbnails now, Im probably doing something wrong. 

*(You can do all of the above while your camera is in your bag!)*

In the Shooting Mode you can:

- Preview Exposure
- Change Exposure Settings (Aperture, Shutter Speed, ISO)
- Preview shooting info
- Focus
- Change Focus location

No video triggering or wireless video shooting...yet. 

The app is pretty stripped down but shows some absolutely tremendous potential. I just LOVE this feature. 

EOS Remote App | Canon 6D | Wifi Wireless | Set-up & Basic Shooting

Ill be posting more reviews & images on my blog this week. 

M


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2012)

Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???


----------



## lintoni (Dec 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???



Wildlife photography, for instance.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2012)

lintoni said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???
> ...



Assuming you don't do zooming nor tracking your subject(s)?


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???



and when the camera is positioned where it is very awkward to get at the controls....


----------



## lintoni (Dec 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Possibly. Shy creatures, such as badgers that may be active early morning or late evening and don't move at 20mph. A wide lens near the setts entrance could produce stunning images.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???



Self portraits; placing the camera at odd angles and locations you can't reach; shooting long exposures when you want to trigger the camera without touching it (although I'll admit the self-timer trick works just fine). And possibly when doing product/marco work, were the larger screen on a tablet will help with fine focusing. It could also be handy for shooting weddings and other events as a second camera, where having another angle on the action could be useful.

I can see lots of innovative uses for this.


----------



## ppdd (Dec 5, 2012)

With any imagination at all, there are tons of great uses for this feature. There are certain application, some already mentioned and some to come, where this is invaluable.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 5, 2012)

I love that I can have my camera in my bag and review/rate/delete images on my phone. Maybe not a big deal, but its pretty cool to think I can start working on my workflow without even having my camera in my hands. 

M


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 6, 2012)

Excellent video! Very nicely done.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???



Gotta agree that there are lots of uses for it (funny too because this was a feature I was kind ehhh whatever on when the specs were announced). 

I enjoy night photography! So, the ability to control long exposures from my phone would rock! 

Also, I was thinking of ways to use it at weddings too, for ceremonies and receptions! (I do rather like the idea of that! Especially for the ones where I don't have a second shooter!). Really there are quite a few possibilities for this feature!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???
> ...



I might be different from you guys. 

I rather see 6D offers better AF system, Continuous Autofocus tracking Video likes T4i, faster frame rate, better ergonomics etc....things that can help to improve your IQ.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



different strokes.. i have a 5d3...so...i'm looking at it from a different angle (with greater DOF.... hehehehehe)


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I wouldn't cry over spilt milk, the camera is out already. And I'm sure the 6D's IQ stays very much slightly the same without your requested features.

What I do seem to notice is that the people who own the camera seem to be enjoying it very much and the ones who don't are criticizing it the most. I already have a 5D Mark III, but I'm really curious about the WiFi feature of the 6D because 1) I hate having to use the adapter to connect my camera to my iPad 3 to review images with clients 2) wireless remote shooting with a screen attached, especially with the size of a tablet screen, is a huge advantage for studio and landscape applications, it will help you focus less on technical issues and more on creativity 3) For an event photographer who needs to get an image over to the projector guy's laptop without having to take your card out sometimes. Heck, you can even take photos of important people at some events and you can send the photo right away without having to go through the hassles of cables and adapters. Throw a watermark on it with your ios or droid app and voila, instant business card with THEIR faces on it. 

From a photography perspective you might think of some limitations for the use but you can get really creative on the business end of photography with the WiFi feature. I'm definitely picking this up as a 2nd body. Odds are, I'll be able to shoot jpeg into my 5D Mark III's SD card, throw it into the 6D, and import photos via wifi taken by my main body as well. I think Canon marketing planned this out quite well. (as much as I hate not having wifi built in to the 5D mark III despite understanding the materials used on the top part to weather seal it further will inhibit the signal)


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 6, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???
> ...


A possible wedding usage is to set up the camera in a spot where a photographer would not be permitted to stand, getting a perspective that would otherwise be impossible. At some churches this is the entire altar area. Of course it would require getting permission first. And it would require using the quiet shutter mode.

It may not be practical as a "second shooter replacement" during critical times, such as when the bride is walking up the aisle, because a solo photographer will need to be shooting with their camera and at the same time be shooting with the phone ... not an easy task.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???


To understand and use any feature of a camera (including WiFi linking 6D with a smartphone), one needs imagination ... the first prerequisite of any photographer.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 6, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



+1 on the different perspectives... E.g., how about a shot from underneath the hands of the couple during the ring ceremony to capture the emotions of the couple as those rings are being slid? I agree it's doable also from above but sometimes, a different perspective can make your shots more dramatic. A well placed 6D controlled by IPhone can definitely do that... Some priests won't allow photographers generally in the altar area during the ceremony.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2012)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> Hey guys, yesterday I put together a quick video on how to wirelessly tether your Canon 6D to your iphone (should be the same set up for iPad and similar for Android devices).
> 
> I had a few issues getting it set up and getting some of the features to work initially, but once I followed these steps it is painless.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD! ... THE MICHAEL of "MichaelTheMentor" is on Canonrumors? ... that is AWESOME ... dude, just a few seconds ago, I bought your Canon 600 EX-RT Speedlite Crash Course from your website, and while I was waiting for it to download I decided to check out what's going on at Canon Rumors to my surprise, your post is here ... talk about coinsidence. Living in the Middle East it is difficult to get good quality training in English, so the only option for people like me is websites that offer good training, yours is one of the 3 that I really like. Coming back to the the video you posted here, it is ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT. Nice to see you on Canonrumors and hope to see more of you here.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Rienzphotoz- Thank you so much for your post and support, I really appreciate it! I'm so busy with production that I cannot always come into Canon Rumors Forums as much as I would like, but I feel like Im most compatible with users here in terms of levels of interest, questions and knowledge. Ive learned quite a bit from just reading posts. Its one of the only ones I come to for that very reason, but I also like to share what Im learning as well. Nice to meet you! M


----------



## Woody (Dec 6, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???
> ...



Well said. Maybe some folks are just gearheads who love to brag about the capabilities of their gear, leaving themselves little time to engage in real photography.


----------



## tron (Dec 6, 2012)

A chinese wireless adaptor costs a few dollars. I cannot imagine that the solo photographer will be able to change 6D's settings and shoot with his camera at the same time anyway. So a remote shutter release is usually enough. Plus, I do not think that composition can be changed remotely by the camera itself! ;D


----------



## CarpetFeet (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone here know if it will be possible to access the same features on the 5DIII if fitted with an appropriate wifi adaptor?


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> The app is pretty stripped down but shows some absolutely tremendous potential.



The tremendous potential would be harvested if Canon would release an sdk for the wifi control so any 3rd party software could control the camera beyond basic p&s - but knowing Canon they are too conservative for that or will only enable it for the 1dx2... let the reverse engineering begin!



Dylan777 said:


> Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone



Wildlife shooting comes to mind (and Canon also suggested this) - put some baid in front of the camera and keep a safe distance either from shy or deadly animals... or for an event put the camera somewhere high and get shots no one else can. Of course in all these cases you have to know where your subject(s) will be when positioning the camera or put the camera on some other remote-control gear.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Alaimo said:
> ...



I wouldn't give advices or comments on the products that I haven’t touched. I tried 6D at local camera shop for 2days. There is nothing special about 6D. It feels like FF sensor in Rebel chassis. With just 1 single-cross AF(center), this is truly a weak point of 6D. Bottom line is, if the camera can’t give me precise focus, WiFi and GPS are wosrthless . As a 5D III owner, I do plan to get 2nd body. 6D is not on my list - 1D X or another 5D III.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I want to be a spyier, WHY do I want to operate the camera through a cell phone ??? ??? ???
> ...



As a wedding photographer, how do you compose your shots when your camera is already on the tripod and you operate through a phone from distance?


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> What I do seem to notice is that the people who own the camera seem to be enjoying it very much and the ones who don't are criticizing it the most.



That's normal and neither good or bad - all products in this premium category are excellent (unless you're missing a specific feature) and thus it's human that people like their recent purchase, esp. after spending a lot of $$$. Actually, believe it or not, I like my 60d, too and do think you can decent pictures out of it  ... the rare other possibility is people bashing their purchase because of too much dissatisfaction (like broken af assist on 5d3).

On the other hand, people who don't own or just quickly tried an item are bound to be focused on the specs and the "bang for the buck" which imho is perfectly normal, too. Pixel peepers or spec evangelists just should keep in mind that that's only a (smaller) part of photography, and fortunately most do - but if someone did research and assembled 1st hand experiences or reviews that can result in a very reasonable opinion, too.

Personally I like to hear both sides to make an educated decision, esp. since reading "I've got this product xyz for abc time, and it's great" doesn't mean anything for *me* and my budget vs. features tradeoff.


----------



## jcollett (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, some have complained about the 6D not having an articulated screen. By having WiFi and the app on a smartphone, the user now has an even better solution; a screen that is not even attached to the camera! Wanna shoot from 2 inches off the ground but do not want or cannot get to the ground? This feature will allow the user to see in these angles. The camera has been designed to be shot with one hand, so the other can hold the monitor (smartphone). How about shooting over the top of the heads in a large crowd? Now, the user can do so without a pure guess if they will get the shot framed.

I personally cannot wait to see what this creative community will do with this technology.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

jcollett said:


> Well, some have complained about the 6D not having an articulated screen. By having WiFi and the app on a smartphone, the user now has an even better solution; a screen that is not even attached to the camera!



No way - I can turn the screen on my 60d in an instant w/o getting a phone out, the swivel screen doesn't need a wifi link and thus doesn't draw battery power, it updates faster, it has all the settings (and Magic Lantern) and I don't need a second hand to hold the phone.

I know Canon marketing says the mobile option is better, but it's only an addition and they're replacing a nice hardware feature (that costs them $$$) with basic p&s software (free).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


I am not a professional wedding photographer but I did take photos at my niece's wedding earlier this year and the following is what I had done:
I used 2 cameras, a 5D MK III handheld and a 60D on a tripod. At our Church the parish priest does not allow photographers to come behind him (while the couple are facing him) during Mass, offertory and other Catholic rituals (which goes on for about 90 minutes). So I got the priest's approval to set a tripod (with my 60D) discreetly placed behind him. I used a 10 inch Asus Iconia tablet connected to my 60D with a 20 foot USB cable (running under the church carpet) and remotely triggered the camera with an android program called "RYC USB Pro". I chose a wide angle lens so I could change the AF to capture the couples expressions and sometimes the audience expressions. I took over two dozen memorable photos the professional photographer (who was hired to do the wedding photography) could not capture because the priest would not allow him to be at certain places. I would have preferred if it was totally wireless, like the WiFi feature on 6D, so I didn't have to worry about someone tripping on exposed parts of the USB cable.

Granted that the WiFi feature may not always be ideal for every single situation but everything has a time and place. But a little imagination wouldn't hurt. Sometimes I wonder what Adam Ansel and other great photographers before him would have thought of all the immature cribbing that goes on these days about every little feature on a camera that someone does not use or like. I plan to sell my 60D and get the 6D in about 2 or 3 months time because of the WiFi feature and of course the full frame advantage ... I can already imagine myself using my iPhone strapped to my hand (facing towards me) while I am taking photos above a crowd or placing the 6D near a bird nest and remotely triggering the camera from a distance ... so many possibilities, only if we are willing to use some IMAGINATION! IMAGINATION! IMAGINATION!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2012)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> Hi Rienzphotoz- Thank you so much for your post and support, I really appreciate it! I'm so busy with production that I cannot always come into Canon Rumors Forums as much as I would like, but I feel like Im most compatible with users here in terms of levels of interest, questions and knowledge. Ive learned quite a bit from just reading posts. Its one of the only ones I come to for that very reason, but I also like to share what Im learning as well. Nice to meet you! M


You are most welcome and it is my pleasure to meet you on this forum ... now I'm gonna go watch your 600 EX-RT crash course ... when I'm done watching I will post my feedback on your website.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2012)

tron said:


> A chinese wireless adaptor costs a few dollars. I cannot imagine that the solo photographer will be able to change 6D's settings and shoot with his camera at the same time anyway. So a remote shutter release is usually enough. Plus, I do not think that composition can be changed remotely by the camera itself! ;D


Just like a 800mm lens is sued for certain purposes and not for wide angle compositions, the WiFi feature too has certain uses and changing composition is not one of them. ;D
You can get a Chinese motorcycle for $400, so why do people spend a lot more for branded motorcycles? ... every product has a customer base, those who can afford will buy the branded stuff and those who are on a budget will buy the cheaper options ... different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Ewinter (Dec 6, 2012)

personally, I hope they release a usb dongle (affordable) that enables this feature on the 5d MkIII


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ewinter said:


> personally, I hope they release a usb dongle (affordable) that enables this feature on the 5d MkIII



I'm sure the 5d4 is already in the pipeline with the rumored large ff sensor upgrade, maybe they'll add wifi to that if it's widely accepted by then and the apps are out of beta.

But just now, many "pro" customers might see a wifi control as a reason *not* to buy the 5d3 because the marketing is directed purely at amateurs like "print w/o cable" or "upload shots of your friends and family to facebook".


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Again....this type of shootings are use in "spying", without compositions. Let me guess, you do composition in PP with crop.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 6, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I used 2 cameras, a 5D MK III handheld and a 60D on a tripod. At our Church the parish priest does not allow photographers to come behind him (while the couple are facing him) during Mass, offertory and other Catholic rituals (which goes on for about 90 minutes). So I got the priest's approval to set a tripod (with my 60D) discreetly placed behind him. I used a 10 inch Asus Iconia tablet connected to my 60D with a 20 foot USB cable (running under the church carpet) and remotely triggered the camera with an android program called "RYC USB Pro". I chose a wide angle lens so I could change the AF to capture the couples expressions and sometimes the audience expressions. I took over two dozen memorable photos the professional photographer (who was hired to do the wedding photography) could not capture because the priest would not allow him to be at certain places. I would have preferred if it was totally wireless, like the WiFi feature on 6D, so I didn't have to worry about someone tripping on exposed parts of the USB cable.


Way to go! That is awesome! I haven't decided whether I'll be buying a 6D, but you've given a real example of what can be done with a remote camera and can't be done by a photographer holding a camera. It could be done before with Pocket Wizards and other gadgets, but now it can be done even more easily. Being able to set up something like this quickly and without wires is very nice.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 7, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I tend to agree with Rienz. Anything is better than nothing. Another example. Having a camera on a pole where you can control composition but can't set manually the exposure or focus is just one of WIFI's uses. Granted you can do this with more sophisticated accessories but WIFI just makes them easier. As Rienz said, it's just about imagination. You have it, use it. Tools are there to be utilized. Only your imagination limits you.

How about sending your camera underneath a remote helicopter and flying it while remotely controlling exposure and focus? I agree, it's too dumb because it's too risky and expensive to do. But we know that soon, there will somebody crazy enough to do it. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Mount a 6D on tripod to capture an ave Joe's shot doesn't require much imagination.

If you just thought about DSLR on Heli.....you little behind. Guess what kinda of DSLR on that heli? I'll give you a hint = NOT 6D, a cheap $200 DSLR that I bought on CL without WiFi....use your *imagination*


----------



## skitron (Dec 7, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Again....this type of shootings are use in "spying", without compositions. Let me guess, you do composition in PP with crop.



Personally I don't necessarily disagree, but I suppose the point is "since 6D has this feature is there anything useful that can be done with it?" and the "spy cam with PS composition" is to me, a good example. I guarantee the wedding party does not care how the photog did it, they just care about the end result. And if you can set up a spy cam in a location that is otherwise inaccessible and get shots that otherwise would be missed, I'm all for that (especially since I just bought a 6D and looking for ideas how to use the wifi in a meaningful way).

Very cool arial shot BTW!


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2012)

It's funny that you mention the word "Imagination" for a camera that is in a fixed position. You have so vivid imagination as to exclude wireless remote releases and intervalometers (which by the way are also implemented by Magic Lantern). As if all these capabilities didn't exist before WiFi ;D


----------



## herbert (Dec 7, 2012)

What is the tethering range for the WiFi signal? I'm interested in the feature but it would be useful to know it works reliably over at least 20 meters (line of sight).

Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 7, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> How about sending your camera underneath a remote helicopter and flying it while remotely controlling exposure and focus? I agree, it's too dumb because it's too risky and expensive to do. But we know that soon, there will somebody crazy enough to do it. ;D



I have tried kite photography a few times.... good view from 500 feet up.... but I did it with a point/shoot recording video, the camera did not have time lapse capability. I have a GoPro3Black on order.... with it I can remotely control everything and it does time lapse... and most important, if the kite crashes I do not have to explain what happened to the DSLR and L glass


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 7, 2012)

herbert said:


> What is the tethering range for the WiFi signal? I'm interested in the feature but it would be useful to know it works reliably over at least 20 meters (line of sight).
> 
> Thanks.



I have set up WiFi links 7 kilometers long..... you just need good antennas at each end. With a tablet, cell phone, or a 6D, you will have to use the internal antennas, there is no connector for external ones, and range will be much less. You should not have any troubles at 20 meters, it might work up to 100 meters, but I have no experience yet with the 6D signal strength or sensitivity.

If you are going from the camera to a WiFi router with external antennas, attach a directional antenna and point it at the camera and you will get a lot more range.


----------



## Ewinter (Dec 7, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Ewinter said:
> 
> 
> > personally, I hope they release a usb dongle (affordable) that enables this feature on the 5d MkIII
> ...


But...all of those features are useful to pros, too. No more pesky cables for models to take out, I'll be able to give a tablet for the client to see the images as the come aswell. Also, someone mentioned image download and edit while the camera's still in the bag. That would be really useful while in transit. I'd love this feature in a 5dmkIII without having to buy a £700 box that stops me shooting in portrait mode


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 8, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



So does this disprove the usability of a WIFI in 6D? I think you only gave an alternative. And guess what, if this is the limit of your imagination, then we can't say anything anymore. In the meantime, I strongly oppose limiting ourselves with these kind of shots. Imagination of a photographer should be boundless. You can't put a limit of what you can do. When you do that then that's the time you stop growing. As artists, we have to think and take all perspectives.

Here's something where you can remote control pan and tilt head. (This is just experimental but certainly have the potential.) Add to this the possibility of remote controlling focus and exposure of your camera, you have a very good camera system where you can put it anywhere. It can give you different perspectives aside from those hard-to-get shots and it has all the *FULL FRAME* goodness of the 6D. You can even *preview* your shots before taking it.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Remote-Controlled-Pan-and-Tilt-Head/


----------



## tron (Dec 9, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > A chinese wireless adaptor costs a few dollars. I cannot imagine that the solo photographer will be able to change 6D's settings and shoot with his camera at the same time anyway. So a remote shutter release is usually enough. Plus, I do not think that composition can be changed remotely by the camera itself! ;D
> ...


A 5DMkII or a 5DMkIII either with a remote release are not exactly cheaper options :


----------

